# Anybody have FET success after the first 3 have failed??



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Bit down about this.. we had lots of eggs (29), of which eventually we had 6 blasts (we had PGD so lost quite a few embies to that).  Of the 6 blasts we have had a total of 3 replaced, all BFNs.  3 left to go at.
Anybody have any success stories in similar situations.  I'm now feeling totally negative about our last 3 blasts and am sure they won't work.  BTW they are day 6 early blasts which I think is partly the reason why they're not working... 

Would love to hear some success stories out there...

Lou xx


----------



## Lychee (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi Louisa,

An early blast is better than a plain embryo   .  I'm sorry to say, I'm looking for success stories too.  I had 2 fresh blasts replaced (They said the looked very good) and BFN.  I am doing a SET this time with one of the lesser (?) blasts, so am worried too that it won't work.  To be honest, a lot of it is psychological.  Try to stay positive is all I can say.  The more I'm on these pages the more it all seems like a gamble and nothing more.  Some women do everything right in regards to food, excercise, acu, supplements, etc and get a BFN.  Others, do nothing more than the dr' say and get a BFP.  At the end of the day, each time we do this it's a 30% chance it will work.  Just try to believe it will work and it will! x


----------

